
Why Can't European Startups Do Tech? - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-08-16/inside-europe-s-struggle-to-build-a-truly-global-tech-giant
======
proginthebox
What I've observed in Europe is that there are huge amount of small companies
instead of one big one. While big and powerful companies might be important on
global scale. I suspect that on a more local scale, it is the large number of
small companies which are more beneficial.

~~~
pepe56
This is also what I observe. Those small scale companies might also work on
very specific problems. However, at least for the internet brands I think it
is true, that no large platform or service is actually coming from Europe.

